# Trainer in Woodbridge, ontario



## plottwistt (Jan 29, 2019)

Looking for a trainer that does puppy classes in woodbridge/vaughan area in ontario. 

Also has anyone had experience with PetSmart training? Its more for socialization than their program its very basic (sit, stay, down she already knows that)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The only trainer I know is in Kitchener? I think. I don't know Ontario very well so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunsilver might have some ideas. I have had two really good trainers but one is in Markham and the other in Newmarket.
I'd stay away from PetSmart, have not seen anything too professional there.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I am quite a bit north of Woodbridge. And the only dog trainer near me I'd recommend without reservation is in Barrie: https://www.topdogk9services.com/

I took several training courses with Kathy and her staff, and they were top-notch. She also rehabs dogs no one else will touch - she is their last resort.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the only trainer I know in Ontario, and I have no clue how far from you he is but I like him and I've never met him.
Dog Training in Kitchener Waterloo Cambridge Guelph


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom, anyone charging $15,000 for a 10 month old German shepherd 'trained protection dog' is a ripoff artist!

Also, the prices he charges for basic training courses are well beyond what anyone except the very rich would be able to afford.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> Sabis mom, anyone charging $15,000 for a 10 month old German shepherd 'trained protection dog' is a ripoff artist!
> 
> Also, the prices he charges for basic training courses are well beyond what anyone except the very rich would be able to afford.


He charges about the same as the trainers in Calgary and I believe he places the dogs and then completes training. 
As I said never met the man. He helped me with Shadow.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

The group classes for that guy are pretty standard/cheap for Toronto, anyways - the really expensive ones seem to be the board and train.


----------

